# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Invasive pythons hold key ingredient for COVID-19 vaccine

## Gocntry

I find this Sad (for the snakes) But at least all the snakes they euthanize in Florida will have a use in the end.

"If scientists switch over to using Burmese pythons instead, Thompson  says one 10-12 foot snake could provide enough squalene oil for about  3,400 vaccine doses."

https://www.wtkr.com/news/national/i...vid-19-vaccine

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Fascinating!   :Good Job:   The whole situation, having to remove & kill the invasive snakes is sad for sure, but maybe there's a "good side" to this after all.

----------


## Andiamo

good news for the sharks I suppose

----------

BeansTheDerp (01-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (01-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> good news for the sharks I suppose


If not for the "soup"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BeansTheDerp

> good news for the sharks I suppose


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

